# Rail/Versus Bonus Points Help



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay.. I want to figure out hoe many railpoints/bonus points I am getting thanks to the Sring/NTD promotion, so here we go:

(I'm rounding to spare ALL of us)

Next week I will be taking the Penny from NYP to PGH BC... total price is about $75. Now I will also be issued a ticket from PGH to ALC which is worth next to nothing.

Therefore I should get 150 RAIL points (Penny) and 100 (minimum PGH-ALC) PLUS 250 BONUS in the double point promotion, correct?

Later on on a separate reservation I will be traveling ALC to WAS in a sleeper... total price around $200. I will also be issued a ticket from WAS to NYP which is also worth the minimum 100 points

So I should get 400 RAIL points (CL) and the 100 (minimum WAS-NYP) PLUS 500 BONUS points in the promotion... Meaning next week I will earn 750 RAIL point and 750 BONUS points, correct?

===Now Then==

That means I have traveled four segments during the Spring promotion, right? (NYP-PGH, PGH-ALC, ALC-WAS, WAS-NYP).

So NOW any trip I take is worth triple points... so-- I am planning a point-run using the New Haven shuttle on NTD (May 9th) where I should get my four times as many points. So each 100 minimum ticket I turn in (up to four) will earn me a total of 400 RAIL points as well as 1200 BONUS points, correct?

So.. all in toll... I should end up adding 1150 RAIL points plus 2200 BONUS points, correct? Grand total: 3350 redeemable points, yes?

Yes, I know the difference between the two... but bonus points are worth their weight in Amtrak tickets!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2009)

Your calcs are correct, except for your National Train Day trips. The Spring promotion only applies to two trips a day. You will get quadruple points for your first two trips on NTD, then normal points for the next two trips.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

Alright then, I get 100 RAIL points (300 BONUS) for the first two stubs, then 100 minimum RAIL thereafter. But at four I stop getting anything because they won't allow anymore.

Incidentally, taking MetroNorth to NHV so it doesn't matter on that note.

Still, each of these tickets with my SA discount costs me around $4-$5 for 100 points... anybody else agree its worth taking the last two runs?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

So I still get the 100 RAIL points for the other two segments under normal rules without bonuses.

Checked the MTA today, my RT ticket to NHV (made sure three times) is only $26.60. That makes a total of $51.25 is $12.82 per run.. meaning I get 100 RAIL points for $13... not bad, considering upgrading to first-class on the Acela to get those points will usually result in a 10:1 ratio...


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

A correction is on the breakdown of the connecting tickets. Even though the price if your NYP-PGH-ALC is $75 total, it may be valued at (say) $67.75 NYP-PGH and $7.25 PGH-ALC. So the $67.75 would be doubled, and the $7.25 would get the 100 point minimum (and then be doubled).

The same would be true with the ALC-WAS-NYP tickets. ALC-WAS could be valued at something like $184.16 and WAS-NYP could be valued at $15.74.

I had a SFC-PDX ticket last year that cost something like $62.10. The EMY-PDX portion was valued at something like $58.26!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> A correction is on the breakdown of the connecting tickets. Even though the price if your NYP-PGH-ALC is $75 total, it may be valued at (say) $67.75 NYP-PGH and $7.25 PGH-ALC. So the $67.75 would be doubled, and the $7.25 would get the 100 point minimum (and then be doubled).
> The same would be true with the ALC-WAS-NYP tickets. ALC-WAS could be valued at something like $184.16 and WAS-NYP could be valued at $15.74.
> 
> I had a SFC-PDX ticket last year that cost something like $62.10. The EMY-PDX portion was valued at something like $58.26!


I've done the same NYP-PGH-ALC routing for years and have had the same results as above... I assume it will still work.

Now the ALC-WAS ticket cost $246.85 with the $127 upgrade and the SA discount. Now.. the low bucket on the CL from ALC to WAS is $60. (Not estimating, it is actually $60.) Meaning that about $59 is unaccounted for.... I just booked this trip a few days ago for Saturday of next week, part of the upgrade was that coach seats were in their next bucket... meaning they have a decently filled train.

The same NEC train currently goes for $72 to NYP... so you're right. It is not impossible to assume I will get double points for that one too... Still, if I do get, say a $70 charge, then I get 140 RAIL points then 140 BONUS points for a $70 ticket... still not a bad deal. That is a 4:1 ration compared to the 2:1 standard dollars=points bit.

EDIT:

Just check, train 164 (the one I take WAS to NYP) is currently in a high bucket with a coach cost of $124... meaning that my upgraded did, of course, bring that down to the $72 bucket, which I assume, means I'll be charged $72 for the ticket and therefore get 144 RAIL and 144 BONUS points.

Still wish I could get triple points, all I need to do is make four trips before that Saturday... (only two if we add in the NYP-PGH and PGH-NYC).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay now things said here have me worried.

My ressie for the NYP-PGH-ALC was made March 13th, 2008. Does that mean it does NOT at all qualify for any part of the promo? And was I supposed to enter a promo code when I booked all of these trips? :blink:

If that's the case, do I need to make another run before Sunday (when I leave) to add four trips so the NYP-PGH-ALC trip counts? (I know the ALC-WAS-NYP one will, as I just booked it via phone yesterday)


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Okay now things said here have me worried.
> My ressie for the NYP-PGH-ALC was made March 13th, 2008. Does that mean it does NOT at all qualify for any part of the promo? And was I supposed to enter a promo code when I booked all of these trips? :blink:
> 
> If that's the case, do I need to make another run before Sunday (when I leave) to add four trips so the NYP-PGH-ALC trip counts? (I know the ALC-WAS-NYP one will, as I just booked it via phone yesterday)


You *DO* have to register for the promotion on your AGR account - using *31609* - but the 2x, 3x and 4x points should be automatic!

As far as when the res was made, even though it said "... must be made after March 16 ...", I had 3 trips that I made in February that I took on 3/22 and 3/26. *ALL* were doubled  and I got 322 additional points! B) I was warned on AU to watch for them to be removed later, but others have said on previous promos that they never were! I hope they aren't.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Okay now things said here have me worried.
> ...



Okay I am on the AGR website now.

So this promotion is more than likely be recomplied to make any trip reservation made near the introduction of the special count as part of the special (esp. if the date of travel is clearly within the prescribed dates) ?

Just got an email from AGR:



> This is to confirm promotion participation for Micah Miller member number ****.
> Thanks for registering for our Spring Promotion. Earn double Amtrak Guest Rewards® points on each of your first four Amtrak® train trips and triple points for your fifth trip and beyond, March 16 through May 8, 2009. Plus, earn quadruple points for any trip taken on National Train Day, Saturday, May 9, 2009.
> 
> Make Amtrak reservations now. And, visit NATIONALTRAINDAY.COM to learn more about National Train Day events.
> ...


Am I all set?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Just got an email from AGR:
> 
> 
> > This is to confirm promotion participation for Micah Miller member number ****.
> ...


Yes!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 3, 2009)

Another question comes to mind. I am taking a quick point run tomorrow of two trips, so my itinerary looks like this:

(For purposes, assume that my dollars are correct.)

4/4 NYP-YNY (100 rail, 100 bonus)

4/4 NYN-NYP (100 rail, 100 bonus)

Total for that leg:

Rail: 200

Bonus 200

Total: 400

4/5 NYP-PGH (164 rail, 164 bonus)

4/5 PGH-ALC (100 Rail, 100 bonus)

Rail: 264

Bonus 264

Total: 528

Now I have four trips... that means I am in triple points, aren't I? Thus:

4/12 ALC-WAS (360 rail, 720 bonus)

4/12 WAS-NYP (120 rail, 240 bonus)

Rail: 480

Bonus 960

Total: 1240

Abd now for NTD:

5/9 NHV-WFD (100 rail, 300 bonus)

5/9 WFD-NHV (100 rail, 300 bonus)

5/9 NHV-BER (100 rail, 0 bonus)

5/9 BER-NHV (100 rail, 0 bonus)

Rail: 400

Bonus 600

Total: 100

Which makes my totals:

RAIL: 1344

BONUS: 2024

Total Redeemable Points: 3468

Is my math off?


----------



## gswager (Apr 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Another question comes to mind. I am taking a quick point run tomorrow of two trips, so my itinerary looks like this:
> (For purposes, assume that my dollars are correct.)
> 
> 4/4 NYP-YNY (100 rail, 100 bonus)
> ...


I think your math for that section is correct, but your spelling isn't. Check on your station spelling. :lol:


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 4, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Is my math off?


Your 'maths' might be fine, but why not try to enjoy your trip and not get all worked up over points?!

Travelling by train is meant to be civilised and relaxing, not a chance to up your point score!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 4, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Is my math off?
> ...


No worries Neil. I took a point run to YNY today and really enjoyed it-- I just want to make the most of the spring promo before Amtrak never decides to do ti again!

I am doing a lot of traveling this month that I would have done with or without the points-- but one or two quick point runs will make the difference between 1200 points and 4200... so why not eh?


----------

